# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  RB912UAG-5HPnD-OUT - Ενδιαφέρον προϊόν για το 3x3 mimo Project αλλά και για το all-in-one Πιάτο

## NetTraptor

Ενδιαφέρον προϊόν για το 3x3 mimo Project αλλά και για το all-in-one Πιάτο

581_l.jpg582_l.jpgThe RB912 in an outdoor enclosure, fit with two RPSMA connectors for antennas, and a cable hood for protection against moisture. Also available are three additional places for antenna connectors, in case you wish to use the RB912 miniPCIe slot for one more wireless interface to make a dual band device. 

The case can be opened with one hand, and is protected against the elements. USB, Ethernet and a Grounding wire exits are provided on the bottom, behind a protective door. 

Comes with a mounting loop for tower/pole mounting, and a separate DIN rail mount is also provided. Package also includes a PoE injector 
and power supply unit. 

Box contains: RB912 outdoor unit, PSU, PoE injector, mounting loop, DIN rail mount

*Product specifications*

Details

Product code
RB912UAG-5HPnD-OUT

CPU speed
600Mhz

CPU cores
1

RAM
64MB

LAN ports
1

Gigabit
Yes

MiniPCI
0

miniPCI-e
1

Integrated Wireless
Yes

Wireless standards
802.11an

USB
1

Power Jack
Yes

802.3af support
No

PoE
8-30V DC

Voltage Monitor
Yes

CPU temperature monitor
No

PCB temperature monitor
Yes

Dimensions
246x135x50mm

Operating System
RouterOS

RouterOS License
L4

Current Monitor
No

TX power
30dBm

Max Power consumption
14W at 24v

----------


## ipduh

πολύ καλό και τέλεια τιμή 5-6 ευρω παραπανω απο το σκετο 912,
δυστηχώς το έφερε το e-shop που πηραμε τα πράγματα αφού ειχε φύγει η παραγγελια

----------


## grigoris

αχχχ.. και να ειχε μονο mpci port..!

----------


## nikolas_350

Καλή επιλογή εάν θέλει κανείς να το χρησιμοποιήσει όπως έρχεται έτοιμο.
Εάν όμως θέλει να του προσθέσει και μια mini pci express καρτούλα θα πρέπει να έχει κάνει μερικά ταχύρυθμα σεμινάρια φακίρη για να περάσει τα rsma pigtail στο στενό και βαθύ κουτί.
Για 3extra pigtail απλά το ξεχνάμε. Το τρίτο rsma βρίσκει στην κάρτα αλλά και τα ufl στριμώχνονται τόσο που δεν πατάνε καλά, το ένα μάλιστα βρίσκει λίγο και πάνω στην βίδα στήριξης της κάρτας. 
Είμαι περίεργος να δω πως κάθετε το lmr 240 να κάνει κούρμπα και να βγει από της μικρές σχισμές που αφήνει το πάνω καπέλο.  :: 
video
http://www.wispmax.com/mikrotik-rout...5hpnd-out.html

----------


## nikolas_350

Ίσως είναι καλύτερα κάπως έτσι...

----------


## nikolas_350

Πέρασαν από τα χέρια μου 2 rb 911-912 με ethernet jack που έχουν αυτομολήσει από το board.
Ευτυχώς όσο εύκολα βγαίνουν άλλο τόσο εύκολα μπαίνουν.

Κολλάμε πρώτα τα δυο αυτάκια του jack για μηχανική αντοχή (μπορούμε να το κάνουμε και προληπτικά) πιέζοντας το βύσμα για να κάτσει σωστά στην θέση του.
Με ένα στενό και στεγνό κολλητήρι χωρίς ίχνος καλάι πατάμε για 5 δευτερόλεπτα σε κάθε ακροδέκτη από το βύσμα. Η κόλληση που έχει απομείνει στην γραμμή μεταφοράς και τον ακροδέκτη αρκεί για να ξανακολλησει. 

Δοκιμάζουμε με poe και εάν κουμπώνει σε 1000 δίκτυο.

----------


## nkar

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα τέτοιο (basebox5 το λεει η Mikrotik).
Εμπειρια?
Που το στερεώσατε? Μόνο στον ιστό ή μπορεί και δίπλα στο feeder για να βάλουμε μικρόυ μήκους καλώδιο(μια και το LMR400 δε νομίζω να περνάει απο τις
τρύπες που έχει στο πάνω καπάκι).
Τελικά τι καλώδιο βάλατε? μήκος?

Σηκώνει traffic απο 2 λινκ αν του βάλουμε 2η κάρτα?

----------


## Convict

> Πέρασαν από τα χέρια μου 2 rb 911-912 με ethernet jack που έχουν αυτομολήσει από το board.
> Ευτυχώς όσο εύκολα βγαίνουν άλλο τόσο εύκολα μπαίνουν.
> 
> Κολλάμε πρώτα τα δυο αυτάκια του jack για μηχανική αντοχή (μπορούμε να το κάνουμε και προληπτικά) πιέζοντας το βύσμα για να κάτσει σωστά στην θέση του.
> Με ένα στενό και στεγνό κολλητήρι χωρίς ίχνος καλάι πατάμε για 5 δευτερόλεπτα σε κάθε ακροδέκτη από το βύσμα. Η κόλληση που έχει απομείνει στην γραμμή μεταφοράς και τον ακροδέκτη αρκεί για να ξανακολλησει. 
> 
> Δοκιμάζουμε με poe και εάν κουμπώνει σε 1000 δίκτυο.


Προσοχή στις Photo με φλας Νικόλα. Xenon Flash Sensitive ο σαν το Rpi2.  ::   ::  xexe

----------

